# Training Partners



## Kaizen_BR (Jul 15, 2019)

Greetings.

I live in the North Bay Area (Marin County) and train in Santa Rosa, at Phas3 gym. The drive for me is an hour and a half each way and my schedule doesn't allow me more than 2 to 3 training sessions at Phas3. So, I often use the heavy bag by myself. I like to train 6 days a week. It's been three months now since I've been pretty consistent and things are getting a little stale as far as technique work-- the bag is great for conditioning but it limits me on skills I can practice. 

I am looking for a TRAINING PARTNER that can meet me in a park or @ Marin City Community Center (they have a boxing ring) to practice basic things. My ultimate goal is to have amateur fights-- and win them. 

I am 175lbs, 5'9'' and super easy going. I have a lot of equipment from my college lacrosse days for training (agility ladders, cones, ropes, head protections, etc) so I wouldn't mind throwing some footwork/cardio conditioning in there. Hell, we can even go run around Phoenix Lake. More important, I need someone who is motivated and wants to succeed like I do. 

If you are anywhere in Marin between Tiburon - Novato, we can make it work!


----------



## Bruce7 (Jul 15, 2019)

Kaizen_BR said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I live in the North Bay Area (Marin County) and train in Santa Rosa, at Phas3 gym. The drive for me is an hour and a half each way and my schedule doesn't allow me more than 2 to 3 training sessions at Phas3. So, I often use the heavy bag by myself. I like to train 6 days a week. It's been three months now since I've been pretty consistent and things are getting a little stale as far as technique work-- the bag is great for conditioning but it limits me on skills I can practice.
> 
> ...


I hope you are successful in your goal.


----------



## Buka (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome to MT, bud. 

Keep the faith, keep  looking, you'll find someone.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Not in your area (nor a MT person), but I hope you find someone to work out with.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 15, 2019)

If you want to fight you need a proper coach you can train full time with not 2-3 times a week, 2-3 times is fine for a hobby and learning and fitness but not for an actual fight


----------



## jobo (Jul 15, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> If you want to fight you need a proper coach you can train full time with not 2-3 times a week, 2-3 times is fine for a hobby and learning and fitness but not for an actual fight


his objective is to have amateur fights, two or three times a week seems quite reasonable for that objective  .


----------

